# I need your most muscular "Rhapsody in Blue"



## cheekier (Oct 20, 2007)

Greetings from Cheekier,

Apologies all around, Newbie here and am writing because I've got an itch.

I'm listening to a Cincinnati SO version of Rhapsody in Blue, and it is NOT what I want to be hearing.

I really need to buy the most muscular version you've heard of this, so please do consider giving me your recommendations?

I would like to find a version that has the strength of BSO's Ravel's La Valse.

[Again, apologies... I haven't taken the time to get to know your site... but maybe you can appreciate the random call-out for help? As in, I just gotta have it now?]


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

One of the recordings I have (and probably my favorite of them) is conducted by Bernstein (w/ NY Phil, I believe).


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

The Boston Pops and Earl Wild, of course.

Their recordings are always powerful and effective. To the point that after listening to their 1812 I always feel like asking "Hello? ... Guys? Any survivors?"


----------



## cheekier (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you Manuel & Eric,

Will attempt to acquire it today!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Manuel said:


> To the point that after listening to their 1812 I always feel like asking "Hello? ... Guys? Any survivors?"


lol Kind of like Beethoven's Fifth by Kleiber/Vienna PO


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I got a recording of Gershwin by the London Chamber Ensamble! Not good! I want a really meaty full orchestral performance - I'll also take your recommendations into account.


----------



## EarlyCuyler (Mar 28, 2009)

Chicago/Levine. The Original Grofe Jazz Band version. You'll need a shower afterwards.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Perhaps that Gershwin Cd by Oscar Levant? With both rhapsodies an the Concerto in F


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Perhaps that Gershwin Cd by Oscar Levant? With both rhapsodies an the Concerto in F


I've got Oscar Levant playing the Rhapsody in Blue on an EP vinyl record, accompanied by the Philadelphia under Ormandy. It's not a bad reading, but really at breakneck speed. Takes a while to get used to, very fast...

I used to own a CBS tape of Bernstein conducting and playing with the NYPO. A great version, but like the Levant, it's not the full version. A few minutes are cut out. Apparently, Bernstein never recorded the full version, for some reason.


----------



## cheekier (Oct 20, 2007)

This rendition doesn't suck.






(Previn/NHK)

But I think this is better:






(Bernstein)


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

Cheekier , I recommend you go to Amazon and Passionato online with the best headphones you can use , and search Rhapsody in Blue and listen to the previews of all the versions they have .I do all my previewing that way  I think you will find what you want


----------



## jazzfan360 (Oct 18, 2007)

If you want muscular, check out Marcus Roberts' version. Full orchestra plus members of the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra. It's an expanded arrangement, 28 minutes long, that's faithful to the original but also plays around with it...in many places, the tempo is stretched out or sped up or syncopated, and some sections are re-arranged as ragtime or waltz or rock or Latin, and there are some sections with improvising. It's thrilling, and the basic orchestral arrangement everyone knows is in fact what forms the overall foundation of the piece...it's just embellished upon in several places. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

This Previn with the Pittsburgh Symphony is delightful!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Gershwin-Rhapsody-Piano-Concerto-American/dp/B0000040WS

Jim


----------

